
He Made Stone Speak - tintinnabula
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/07/02/michelangelo-he-made-stone-speak/
======
shriphani
Vasari's book (mentioned in the article) is an amazing read. While centered
around contemporary artists, it is clear that Michelangelo is the star of the
work.

And there is a very interesting set of details on the carving of David and the
rescue attempt of the marble block which another sculptor had attempted to
(unsuccessfully) carve.

------
Konohamaru
There's something sacrilegious about St. David of Israel being depicted nude.
Remember that in the Roman Catholic Church, he is a canonized saint (pre-
congregation). What would it feel like to you like if a holy woman like St.
Teresa of Ávila were depicted as Venus De Milo?

Yes, it's a beautiful piece of art, but Michaelangelo should have used some
historical figure or something other secular to do it, not a holy man. Or if
he were to depict St. David of Israel, it should have been like in the style
of statues of St. Francis of Assisi or St. Maximillian Kolbe.

